# A sad day in Ft. Collins



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

http://cbs4denver.com/local/cyclist.allen.killed.2.777702.html

*Cyclist Killed In Crash On Fort Collins Road*

FORT COLLINS, Colo. (CBS4) ― A 20-year-old Colorado State University Student is accused of driving under the influence when he crashed into a cyclist in Fort Collins, killing the 32-year-old woman. 

Rebecca Allen was wearing a helmet and using flashlights during her routine morning ride earlier this week. 

The crash on West Drake Road sent Allen into a light pole. A friend riding with her was able to walk away after also being hit. 

The car's driver, Daniel Price, told officers he had been drinking, police said. 

"Someone who is an adult at 20, who chose not to be responsible," said Cindy Kristin, a professor at CSU who worked with Allen. Allen was an undergraduate advisor for students in the school's journalism program. 

Police haven't said how fast Price was driving. Investigators hope to have results back from a blood alcohol test later on Wednesday.


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

another tragedy, driving and alcohol. my thoughts go out to the family. my son lives in loveland and have ridden many areas around both fort collins and loveland with him before the tbp. i hope they throw the book at him!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

i hope you rot in jail, daniel price.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

The accident happened at 5:20 am on Drake here in town. Truly sad, the local paper said her husband was a former general manager at the local performance and that the cyclists were using proper lighting. Be safe out there and always enjoy the ride. I think murder charges should be filed, but he will probably do a few years and be free.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

She was apparently quite an advocate for cycling and cycling safety. Nothing she could do to avoid it-she just got taken out by an irresponsible driver. Scary, and sad. My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

The Coloradoan is now reporting that the driver has been arrested and charged with vehicular homicide, with additional charges pending. No BAC test results yet.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

The driver is going to prison.



> The man accused of hitting two bicyclists in Fort Collins, killing one of them, in July pleaded guilty Friday to vehicular homicide and careless driving resulting in death or injury.
> 
> As part of a plea deal, the driving under the influence charge against Daniel Price was dropped.
> 
> ...


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

looks like justice was served.


----------

